# How best to seal an oak/ash table



## Bigsammybaker (24 Apr 2012)

I have made a dining room table out of ash and oak. I want to emphasise the colour of the wood but also seal it so it's useable day to day (with children). It needs to be resistant to hot surfaces/mugs and water stain free. Basically I'd like it to be as low maintenance as possible. Ideally I'd like it to be a either a flat or matt finish.
I've heard the best options are Tung oil or a polyurethane varnish. 
Does anyone have experience of using these or a better suggestion?
Thanks


----------



## PETERG (25 Apr 2012)

i use treatex hardwax oil 2 coats then finish with briwax always had great results


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (29 Apr 2012)

PeterG's suggestion is a good one. I would avoid tung oil because it takes too long to dry but if you wanted a cheaper option than waxoil you could use danish oil (rustins or blackfriers). You may need up to eight or even ten applications to fill the grain, then just wire wool and wax.

Regards

mrpercysnodgrass.


----------



## Unib (29 Apr 2012)

I wouldn't suggest using wire wool with oak – if the stands come away and get embedded in the oak it'll make for a mess. I'd go for a Hermes Webrax pad or similar.



mrpercysnodgrass":jd5pbj4y said:


> PeterG's suggestion is a good one. I would avoid tung oil because it takes too long to dry but if you wanted a cheaper option than waxoil you could use danish oil (rustins or blackfriers). You may need up to eight or even ten applications to fill the grain, then just wire wool and wax.
> 
> Regards
> 
> mrpercysnodgrass.


----------



## paulm (29 Apr 2012)

Surprised that hardwax oil and paste wax would stand up to hot plates, mugs and water stains ?

Would personally go with polyurethane for those circumstances and flat it with some fine webrax if too shiny ?

Stand to be corrected though if wrong about the hardwax oil !

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Harbo (29 Apr 2012)

You could try Sam Maloof's mixture which is third each of white spirit, tung oil and PU Varnish.
Several very light coats.

Rod


----------



## PETERG (29 Apr 2012)

paulm":1vx9jj96 said:


> Surprised that hardwax oil and paste wax would stand up to hot plates, mugs and water stains ?
> 
> Would personally go with polyurethane for those circumstances and flat it with some fine webrax if too shiny ?
> 
> ...



this is what their website says http://www.treatex.co.uk/hardwaxoil.html and i have spilt fizzy drinks on my table and had no problem

it is quite expensive but you get what you pay for


----------



## RogerS (1 May 2012)

Rustin's Plastic Coating. I know the name makes it sound really naff but it is pretty good for this sort of situation.


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (2 May 2012)

Unib":1s81as11 said:


> I wouldn't suggest using wire wool with oak – if the stands come away and get embedded in the oak it'll make for a mess. I'd go for a Hermes Webrax pad or similar.
> 
> You should avoid using wire wool on untreated oak because the iron will react with the tannin in the oak and cause black stains however in my post I did say to seal the oak with eight to ten coats of oil in which case using wire wool will cause no problems.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------

